# Smoking Deal on B&H for those interested...



## Destin (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I just bought this on B&H because it was a great deal. Figured I'd pass it along to my friends on TPF!

Wescott Apollo Orb 43 inch for $99 ($129 value) with a free grid ($69 value). I have searched far and wide on the web and everyone else currently has these for full price ($198 total cost)

Westcott  43" Apollo Orb 2336 B&H Photo Video

*Please note that I am not affiliated with B&H or Wescott in any manner and this is not spam, nobody is paying me to post this here or anything like that.

*Mods: I thought we had a separate forum section for posting good deals found online, but couldn't locate it. It one still exists, please move this there.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2016)

Destin said:


> *Mods: I thought we had a separate forum section for posting good deals found online, but couldn't locate it. It one still exists, please move this there.


I can't move it but the thread is a sticky in the Buy & Sell forum (for the next one you may get).  If I had studio lighting, I'd look at this very closely - thanks for posting.


----------

